# Fu Style Baguazhang



## Xue Sheng (Mar 22, 2013)

Fu Style Baguazhang




> Fu Zhen Song (name also translated as Fu Chen Sung) began learning Chen-style Taijiquan at age 16 from the famous Chen Family master, Chen Yan Xi. Three years later, Fu began learning Baguazhang from Jia Qi Shan (also known as Jia Feng Ming). Fu was one of the first to learn these arts, as the Chen Family had only started teaching their art to outsiders a few decades earlier; Dong Hai Chuan had only revealed Baguazhang a few decades earlier, and only took on a handful of students, one of them being Jia Qi Shan. Although Fu did not receive the formal schooling of his urban countrymen, Fu was very bright, learned the two arts well, and practiced very hard.[1]
> At the age of 26, Fu had become very famous for single-handedly defeating a large mob of bandits, a story that appears in a number of versions


 
Fu style bagua dragon palm 






Fu Style Yang Palm BaGua






Fu Style Bagua Dragon Palm by the late Zhai Rongji






Fu style Bagua Push Hand


----------



## oaktree (Mar 22, 2013)

Fu is legendary even more so in guangzhou.  In guangzhou fu style
Is most likely the most popular bagua style. Fu has connection with many
Famous masters. It is more of a rare style then other bagua styles
Like cheng, yin, gao. In florida I think in ft . Lauderdale there is a clf school
That does fu style taijiquan I think. Maybe clfsean knows him.  
Also the teacher in ft . Lauderdale is highly respected among
Other chinese taijiquan players who have met him as he is known
To be more combat oriented


----------



## clfsean (Mar 22, 2013)

oaktree said:


> Fu is legendary even more so in guangzhou.  In guangzhou fu style
> Is most likely the most popular bagua style. Fu has connection with many
> Famous masters. It is more of a rare style then other bagua styles
> Like cheng, yin, gao. In florida I think in ft . Lauderdale there is a clf school
> ...



It's Lee Koon Hung's school, but Fu Taiji not his Bagua... at least on the website.


----------



## oaktree (Mar 23, 2013)

Hey CLFSean,
Yes that school yes they practice Fu Taiji and not Fu Bagua or at least not advertised. I didn't know they were taught seperate. Fu Taijiquan coming from Fu Zhen Song is not a very common style in the states and being that Fu style is dominate in the south of China I am not surprised someone who learns CLF may have picked up Fu Taiji.


----------



## clfsean (Mar 23, 2013)

oaktree said:


> Hey CLFSean,
> Yes that school yes they practice Fu Taiji and not Fu Bagua or at least not advertised. I didn't know they were taught seperate. Fu Taijiquan coming from Fu Zhen Song is not a very common style in the states and being that Fu style is dominate in the south of China I am not surprised someone who learns CLF may have picked up Fu Taiji.



Yeah I dunno. CLF has several different branches, all originated in & around Guangzhou. Obviously they've moved out since then, but depending on the branch you studied, you may or may not have learned CLF's internal practices & gongs as well. So taiji of any flavor, may or may not have been needed or wanted. 

I'm not sure exactly what LKH's CLF contains, so that could be why he included the Fu Taiji, but that's pure speculation from me.


----------

